# Bradford show this weekend !!!



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

I know theres allready been a thread but was woundering whos going 

i am lol and im gonna meet up with lionhead-lover yay cant wait 

cant wait to see all the little animals and classes such as brc juniour which should be interesting


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

well remembered, let me know how it goes wish they did more in my area!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

i will lol its only about an hour give 15 miniutes so my mum has promised lol to take me and were taking my dads car best of both worlds lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

It's exciting!! I really wish I was showing.

It will be goodfor u too, to get a insite to some
really good bred rabbits, and know who's who, who does what breed ect.  xx

what time will u ve there? Xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

i totally ban u both from getting any more cute pets!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

i wont be getting any more buns i dont think just this second.

Amelias taking one of my babies though  shes gaining a cute little choc torte lionhead hehe!! 

 u should come along on sunday if u can get across?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

lionhead-lover said:


> i wont be getting any more buns i dont think just this second.
> 
> Amelias taking one of my babies though  shes gaining a cute little choc torte lionhead hehe!!
> 
> u should come along on sunday if u can get across?


lol yay i cant wait soooooooooooo excited cant wait to see the little fluff ball lol i dont know what time but im guessing fairly early 

you say that know about not getting another but when u see a cute little ball of life peering at u thought the bars well.. thats a diffrent matter lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

im going next year  just building up my show stock 1st


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

frags said:


> im going next year  just building up my show stock 1st


awwwwwwwwww i will have to go next year as well then lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

vet-2-b said:


> lol yay i cant wait soooooooooooo excited cant wait to see the little fluff ball lol i dont know what time but im guessing fairly early
> 
> you say that know about not getting another but when u see a cute little ball of life peering at u thought the bars well.. thats a diffrent matter lol


I haven't got the space for another otherwise I would.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

lol youve got ollie now lol 1 more day


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Ah and have another bun coming back to me! Stressful times! 

Hehe u excited?!! 

I been checking your bun over this morn he's in great shape very nosey mind, but he's good! Lovely colouring too!!  xxx


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

im am sooooooooooooooooooo exsited i cant wait has that lady collected your little black bunnie ???


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Not heard anything from her as of yet, hate people that say oh yeah I'll come collect it then never turn up.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Bradford was great 

watched the rabbit sale thingy a polish went for £192 then another went for 140 odd the same person bought them !!

awwwwwww the mice were so cute ans small 

And i got a an autograph from MATT BRASH yay lol 

 but i missed lionhead lover damn my number writeing skills one number thats all i got wrong lol

ohh ohh and I saw some gambien rats there huge they were in a cage with some dumbos at first i thought they were its babies lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow 190??!??! Jesus and i bet he wasnt even neutered! lol
I hope he went to a good home anyhow not to a 3 foot cell

can you keep different rats together like that?

gutted I couldnt go in the end


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

it said that the gambien had been brought with the dumbo rats so im guessing you can lol there were some exsotics at the entrance bit arrrrrrr one called fat tailed girbil they had another name but i cant remeber it lol

edited to say there were some gourges bew/rew lionheads and i now love french lops lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> wow 190??!??! Jesus and i bet he wasnt even neutered! lol
> I hope he went to a good home anyhow not to a 3 foot cell
> 
> can you keep different rats together like that?
> ...


They won't be neutered because it was a breeding/show rabbit. Most show rabbits aren't neutered/spayed bcos the show rabbits have good lines so they breed to make there lines better, maybe one day when the buns retired it will get spayed but that's just how the show/breeding world works.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

there was a lionhead for sale and 3 or 4 rexs and a mini lop there were loads of polishes and netherland dwarfs oh and some moster sized rabbits lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> edited to say there were some gourges bew/rew lionheads and i now love french lops lol


 glad to hear it, they are funny characters


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> wow 190??!??! Jesus and i bet he wasnt even neutered! lol
> I hope he went to a good home anyhow not to a 3 foot cell
> 
> can you keep different rats together like that?
> ...


I very much DOUBT anyone would buy a neutered rabbit at bradford lol especially for that much!!! i know i wouldnt! It would be from a top line to sell for that money.
You would find it very hard to find any neutered rabbit in bradford show lol


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

frags said:


> glad to hear it, they are funny characters


i didnt relise acturaly how big they were lol but there were some beauties 

i did how ever almost steal a lionhead that was BEW lol


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

frags said:


> im going next year  just building up my show stock 1st


I am so not going with my fella next year !! lol was a great weekend shame about the other half moaning so much lol


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> wow 190??!??! Jesus and i bet he wasnt even neutered! lol
> I hope he went to a good home anyhow not to a 3 foot cell
> 
> can you keep different rats together like that?
> ...


Thats the price some went ofr at the London show auction crazy isnt it x


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

vet-2-b said:


> i didnt relise acturaly how big they were lol but there were some beauties
> 
> i did how ever almost steal a lionhead that was BEW lol


omg did u glad im not the only one who nearly went home with a rabbit under my coat haha! there was the burgess excell bunnys and honey the lionhead really wanted to come home with me... 



bellabunnylops said:


> I am so not going with my fella next year !! lol was a great weekend shame about the other half moaning so much lol


ahh didnt realise u was going!! im going next year we should all meet up and go for a drink or something, cos i live in harrogate so everyone just crash at mine haha!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

bellabunnylops said:


> I am so not going with my fella next year !! lol was a great weekend shame about the other half moaning so much lol


Ill come with ya next year huni 

ooooo not long til i meet you sunday


----------

